# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  split-tecaj i pregled autosjedalica

## zrinka

dragi moji
29.10.05. u Splitu organiziramo tecaj za instruktore autosjedalica (od 8.30-14h) a u popodnevnim satima je pregled 15.30-18h

pozivamo zainteresirane za tecaj kao i zainteresirane za pregled svojih autosjedalica da nam se pridruze...

mjesto odrzavanja stavit cu naknadno

pozdrav i vidimo se  :Smile:

----------


## brane

:D napokon
zrinka vidimo se 100%
jel se šta plača?????

----------


## mendula

Mogu li neki, koji baš ne spadaju k vama, malo povirit? A valjda i dopratit priju na pregled, ako je nagovorim..

----------


## zrinka

sve je besplatno, i tecaj i pregled!...

za tecaj, ne znam bas da ces moc poviriti, ako ga ne pohadjas, jer traje vise sati, pa mislim da ti nema koristi ako samo malo proviris....
ali za pregled su svi dobrodosli

 :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

mendula, tvoje sjedalice su namjestene u puli?   :Smile:

----------


## mendula

Ma daa, i mislila sam samo na pregled povirit. Da vidim splitske rode   :Wink:  . Mi smo pregled obavili tu kod nas, i nije red da zauzimamo mjesto kad ne spadamo k vama (iako bi rado provjerili jesmo li sve dobro naučili). Nadam se dovesti tu svoju frendicu, pa ćemo uz nju kibicirati.

----------


## zrinka

mendula, pa sta radis u splitu?  :Smile:

----------


## mendula

Turistički obilazak...

----------


## mendula

Joj ivarice pa ti baš SVE pamtiš...  :Wink:

----------


## zrinka

onda dodji obavezno na pregled  :Smile:

----------


## MajaMajica

_yes !_[/u]

----------


## lalah

Imamo li mjesto radnje?

----------


## ivarica

> Joj ivarice pa ti baš SVE pamtiš...


sve i jos i vise   :Laughing:  


nemojte se sramiti, predstavite nam se nickom s foruma na pregledu, evo sad gledam slavonke, sve bile, a nitko nema pojma.

----------


## zrinka

evo glavnih podataka

tecaj je u prostorijama udruge "mi" u sinjskoj ulici a pregled je na parkiralistu građevinsko-arhitektonskog fakulteta u splitu, u matice hrvatske 15

*pregled je od 16-18 h*


vidimo se!

majo, super

----------


## vesna3

eto i mi stižemo da nam netko pametniji pogleda sjedalicu  :Smile:

----------


## casper

Super vesna3, jedva čekam da te vidim opet!

----------


## zrinka

evo tocne adrese odrzavanja tecajeva, za polaznice tecaja

Udruga MI

Sinjska 7, 21000 Split, Hrvatska (Croatia), tel: (++385) 21 / 329-130, fax: (385)21/329-131


brane i maja majica, jel mogu na vas racunati ta tecaj, trebat ce mi tocan broj polaznika

i prosztorije udruge mi su vam blizu one zgrade gdje pise growe osiguranje na fasadi, a udje se u dvoriste lijevo od one male a poznate trgovine piturama, znate, iznad prime grad...

----------


## brane

ja dolazim 100%
na mene možeš računat
molim te samo mi na pp posalji br.mobitela za iznenadne i neplanirane situacije

----------


## zrinka

super brane
saljem pp

----------


## Angel

mi planiramo zaprašiti put slovenije, pa se nećemo moći družiti s vama, ali odmah se preporučujem curama koje završe tečaj za jedan pregled naše autosjedalice.
želim vam ugodno druženje.

----------


## MajaMajica

zrinka dolazim, šalji pp za dogovor

----------


## zrinka

super majo
imas gore mjesto i vrijeme radnje , pa nam se pridruzi....

znaci, poslije tecaja, uru i po pauze pa pregled...

ako tko zeli da mu posaljemo obavijest o pregledu za nalijepiti u vrtice ili pedijatrijske ordinacije, neka se javi mukici na pp, da vam posalje, pa isprintajte...

btw, muki salji i meni zadnju verziju  :Smile:

----------


## brane

ja sam podijelila po vrtiću i jaslicama
na žalost reakcije su vrlo ružne i jako sam tužna radi toga jer ljudi reagiraju "pa ditetu je najlipše kod mene u rukama" :Sad: 
al vidjet ćemo kako će to biti u subotu

----------


## MajaMajica

> ja sam podijelila po vrtiću i jaslicama
> na žalost reakcije su vrlo ružne i jako sam tužna radi toga jer ljudi reagiraju "pa ditetu je najlipše kod mene u rukama"
> al vidjet ćemo kako će to biti u subotu


toliko me nerviraju te rekcije!  :Evil or Very Mad:  
O.k., jasno mi je da moram uvjeriti svoje i mm-ove starce jer su miljama daleko od toga, ali ljude od 20-35 godina?!
Čak mi se čini da im dosađujem (pogledaju me 'ono ko' što gledaju Jehovine svjedoke)..Kaže MM:"Pa šta te više briga? Jesi im rekla par puta..ako su tako glupi..."
E pa, briga me za djecu, ne za njih

----------


## brane

> brane prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja sam podijelila po vrtiću i jaslicama
> na žalost reakcije su vrlo ružne i jako sam tužna radi toga jer ljudi reagiraju "pa ditetu je najlipše kod mene u rukama"
> al vidjet ćemo kako će to biti u subotu
> 
> 
> toliko me nerviraju te rekcije!  
> ...


potpisujem te u potpunosti
moja prijateljica vozi dijete u sjedalici ali ne vezanog(stežu ga pojasevi) i neispravno montiranoj jer kaže kad diže maloga lakše joj je ako se stolica miče onda ga ne trza...ne kužim ali nema veze
obavijestila sam je o pregledu pa me baš zanima šta će bit i da li će se pojavit
ovi drugi prijatelji imaju malenu od 4g koja je mrvica...ja joj preko tri ne bi dala
i sad mi im govorimo neka nabave sjedalicu 
da maloj je neudobro u tome da mi smo budale šta mučimo djecu sa sjedalicama, da kako nam nije žao što su tako stisnuti pojasevima
njihovama mala od rođenja nije u sjedalici, vozi se na zadnjem sjedalu, ne vezana, klečeći....

no coment....

----------


## brane

podižem!!!!
koliko nas je sutra????
ko dolazi na tečaj????
ko dolazi na pregled????

----------


## vesna3

mi smo na pregledu sigurno!

----------


## zrinka

svim curama s otvorenog foruma puno hvala sto su bile  :Smile:

----------


## casper

Puno hvala svim curama i dečkima.
I s tečaja i s pregleda.

Bilo je stvarno super. 
Vaša iznenađena lica brojem pregledanih sjedalica i prisustvom medija najviše.

Od sad tako i još više  :Smile:

----------


## brane

Bilo je super
puno smo novoga čule ali i obnovile već postojeće znanje
pregled je protekao fenomenalno
i svi su otišli sretni i uadovoljni...a ja nasretnija jer se sad bar ta djeca kojima smo montirali sjedalice sigurno voze  :Heart:

----------

